# Turk Gentoo  kullanicilari Buraya!!!

## PoLaT

Bence Turkce olsun basligimiz degilmi arkadaslar?

Hadi muhabbetiniz bol olsun agalar.. :Smile: 

----------

## Msr

:Psaol abi cok iiyi olur

----------

## vsk34

 *PoLaT wrote:*   

> Bence Turkce olsun basligimiz degilmi arkadaslar?
> 
> Hadi muhabbetiniz bol olsun agalar..

 

NEDEN OLMASIN ....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## PoLaT

Ilginiz icin tesekkurler arkadaslar ....

walla turkiyeden uzak kaldik ne var ne yok turkiyede:)) turkce konusmayi ozlemisim bee heheh;))

----------

## pisilo

polat naber topram iyisindir umarim nasýl gidiyor iþler simdi dicenki bu ne samimiyet olsun be kardesim sen orada ben burada kötü olmadýktan sonra böyle samimi olmak daha iyi dimi

----------

## PoLaT

Ne demek toprak oyle seymi olur... sukurler olsun iyisiz siz nasilsiniz??

----------

## rex86

Sa Arkadaslar Bende Sizin Sayenizde gentoo Kullanacagim Ama Ben Hangi Surumu Yuklemeliyim Daha Once Tecrubem Yok Xp Kullaniyorum. Degisiklik olsun maksat 

Simdi 2004 2005 Ve gentoo 2006 var hangisini kurmaliyim arkadaslar ilginize tesekkurler islemcim sempron 64 

adsl zyxel modem den korkuyorum nasil tanitcam ? Acele

----------

## Karaca

 *rex86 wrote:*   

> Sa Arkadaslar Bende Sizin Sayenizde gentoo Kullanacagim Ama Ben Hangi Surumu Yuklemeliyim Daha Once Tecrubem Yok Xp Kullaniyorum. Degisiklik olsun maksat 
> 
> Simdi 2004 2005 Ve gentoo 2006 var hangisini kurmaliyim arkadaslar ilginize tesekkurler islemcim sempron 64 
> 
> adsl zyxel modem den korkuyorum nasil tanitcam ? Acele

 

rex86:

Sempronunun 64 bit destegi olduguna emin isen:

ftp://ftp.ankara.edu.tr/gentoo/releases/amd64/2006.0/installcd/install-amd64-universal-2006.0.iso

adresinden (tabii Türkiyede oturdugunu varsayarsak) indirdigin dosyayi NERO, WinOnCD vb. ile CD ye yakip bilgisayarini CD den baslatman ve Kurum ile ilgili dökümanlarda yazilanlari takip etmen yeterli.

Daha önce hiç Linux/BSD/Solaris/*NIX kullanmadiysan önce Kubuntu

http://www.kubuntu.org/ ile baslamani tavsiye ederim.

Yeni baslayanlar için Gentoo ya göre çok daha uygun.

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/dapper-install-amd64.iso

adresinden ISO-Image indirebilirsin.

Iyi eglenceler   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rohanrhu

merhabalar arkadaþlar gentoo nun tr destek kanalý falan varmý irc de ?

ayrýca bende pardus kullanýcýsýyým daha doðrusu son zamanlarda kubuntu  :Smile: 

ama gentoo ya geçmek istiyorum yardým edermisiniz  :Smile: 

msn: oguzhan@oguzhaneroglu.com bütün tr ler eklesin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## togan

 *rohanrhu wrote:*   

> merhabalar arkadaþlar gentoo nun tr destek kanalý falan varmý irc de ?
> 
> ayrýca bende pardus kullanýcýsýyým daha doðrusu son zamanlarda kubuntu 
> 
> ama gentoo ya geçmek istiyorum yardým edermisiniz 
> ...

 

Selam yardim alabilecegin adres

http://www.gentoo-tr.com

Kolay gelsin

----------

## sestavina

baya olmuş buraya kimse yazmayalı selam arkadaşlar   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## seqizz

gentoo-tr.org domaini bende, birşeyler yapmak üzere fikri olan varsa bana ulaşsın, saygılar.Last edited by seqizz on Tue Sep 16, 2008 4:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eakcorp

merhalar arkadaslar bende burdayim

----------

## counter attack

Merhabalar..

----------

## arfo

artık bende burdayım arkadaslar gentoo: lol:

----------

## osmancan

Türk kullanıcılarla buluşmak gerçekten çok güzel.Herkese selamlar

----------

## Sanctuary

Merhaba arkadaşlar.

Aşağıdaki mesajı Türkçe'ye çevirebilecek olan var mı? Ben anlayabiliyorum ama, içinde bazı iş vs. ile ilgili terimler olduğu için tam çeviremedim. Yardım ederseniz sevinirim... Teşekkürler.  :Smile: 

----------

## EOS

Selam millet diyeceğim yalnız çok ıssız. Yollanan mesajlar 3 sene oncesine ait. Herneyse yine de selam vermiş olalım. Ayrıca benden sonra gelecek yeni gentoo kullanıcısına da merhabalar olsun.

----------

